# Smallest Arena You Can Comfortably Jump In?



## Alwaysbehind

Indoor or outdoor? (Not that it totally matters.)


I have boarded at two different facilities where the indoor at one was 60'x90' and the other was 60'x100'.

Both are a little cozy for jumping but both worked.


----------



## petitepyromaniac

In my dream world it would be an indoor. That's why I want it small, because I know it's going to be costly.

When you say you jumped in them, was it more like a single jump down the long side, or were you able to get some decent exercises in?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

A creative person can always make exercises.

A line is hard. Obviously.


----------



## Ferhoodled

This is probably already obvious, but make sure to keep the height in mind for an indoor, too. I've seen some places with, um, *questionable* rafter heights for jumping (eek!)


----------



## petitepyromaniac

Excellent point Ferhoodled! Thank you for bringing that to my attention


----------



## upnover

How big are you jumping? Our smallest ring is 90 x 160 and we can easily set up 18 in courses in there with a 4 stride line down the outside. Gymnastics too. Anything over 2"3 possibly 2"6 gets more complicated, although I have done 3"6 singles. The narrowness more then anything is what makes it difficult so if I had to rebuild the ring I'd make it wider. 

Just remember, a horse's "average" canter stride is 12 feet long. When you're setting up a line you allow 6 feet for take off in front of the jump and 6 feet after for landing. You want to make sure there is enough room for at least a few strides before and after the line begins.


----------



## petitepyromaniac

upnover said:


> How big are you jumping? Our smallest ring is 90 x 160 and we can easily set up 18 in courses in there with a 4 stride line down the outside. Gymnastics too. Anything over 2"3 possibly 2"6 gets more complicated, although I have done 3"6 singles. The narrowness more then anything is what makes it difficult so if I had to rebuild the ring I'd make it wider.


I'd want to plan on 3 feet, but room for growth wouldn't be bad. Probably nothing over 4ft though.



upnover said:


> Just remember, a horse's "average" canter stride is 12 feet long. When you're setting up a line you allow 6 feet for take off in front of the jump and 6 feet after for landing. You want to make sure there is enough room for at least a few strides before and after the line begins.


That's a good way to look at it! Takes some of the guess work out of it.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I agree with what upnover said. 

The OP asked for smallest, so I was giving what I thought was the absolute smallest. 

If you want input on what is the best size for practicing courses, etc that is different than the smallest option.


----------



## MaggiStar

I have a very small woodchip which i can jump a single fence in it is slightly bigger then a 20metre circle(sorry dont know the exact sizing) it was originally built for me free jumping my youngsters.
However i have a big 20 jump course set out in the field which is to big as i forget sizing.
I would go with a size you feel happy enough with say like warmup arena size BUT build it so when you get more finances it can be enlarged further. This is what a friend of mine is doing granted hers is outdoor


----------



## petitepyromaniac

I guess I've been giving out mixed messages. Let me ask it this way:

*What is the smallest size arena I can jump a 3ft course in? *I'm not looking for anything elaborate. It's for my own training purposes. I do want to be able to practice what will come up in shows though, maybe just in a smaller scale. Does that make sense?

Maggie- Thanks for the advice on building it so it's not hard to expand later when finances aren't so tight.


----------



## ponyjocky

standard dressage arena is the most reasonable.


----------



## petitepyromaniac

20x40 meters or 20x60?


----------



## upnover

ponyjocky said:


> standard dressage arena is the most reasonable.


If 90 ft is a little narrow to be jumping a 3 ft course comfortably I'd hate to do it every day in a 20 m wide ring! That is NARROW for a jumping course...


----------

